# Catalogue Templates?



## Ben (Nov 6, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are catalogue templates available on the internet? My partner and I are putting together one, but it would be nice to have a layout to work off of. Any thoughts or advice on putting together a catalogue would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PornRockGear.com (Jul 21, 2006)

google the word "catalogue" and "templates".
that would be your best bet.

and then drop back in here and share what you found, it may help someone else in the future.


----------



## Ben (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, I haven't found any templates yet. However, I did find a good article on creating a catalogue. It gives 8 rules on what you should do when making one:

http://www.g2catalogdesign.com/article_rules.php

I will continue to add as I find.


----------



## anonymouschris (Nov 1, 2006)

thanks. that is a great link with good info.


----------

